# Climate control question



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I have an 02 180Q that I purchased about two months ago. The climate control fan speed quickly cycles up and down, way more than it should even in auto mode. Is this a common problem? Easy fix? My VAG COM cable is 250 miles away in my other car but I'll be picking it up this weekend and can scan for codes then. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1 Fault Found:
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent


Any thoughts?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No idea. Sorry


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

20v master said:


> 1 Fault Found:
> 00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)
> 30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent
> 
> ...


 Thoughts, 
Clear the code, see if it comes back.
Run the output tests.
Run adaptation and check for hard faults again.
If the modes test properly & the fault comes back, verify the actual position values.
You may have a bad position sensor, or the blend servo is simply unplugged.
No one can remote fix this for you.

Get Right tools for the job.
Stay out of my classifieds.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for stalking me. I have the right tools and already fixed it. It's not my first rodeo either, if you have something constructive to add, be my guest. Otherwise troll elsewhere.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

I was happy to add the constructive diagnostic approach outline above.
It was clearly inline with your original request for information.
I am of the opinion it is proper etiquette when one asks for information.
Other users with this code may also find it beneficial.
Its outlined in the Bentley as well, hence my mention of obtaining the right tools for the job.

My best.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

And again, I appreciate you taking the time to stalk me and my 2 month old post.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

Stalk?
all I see is an unresolved climate control question.
I was trying to help.

Maybe I missed the post that said its been rectified, if so, my apologies for trying to help out a fellow dubber.

Id feel stupid if I added irrelevant info, that's for sure.
Thank goodness it was on topic, and complied with the forum posting rules, etiquette and common courtesy.
Phew.

Glad you got it all fixed :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Technik Motorsport said:


> Stalk?
> all I see is an unresolved climate control question.
> I was trying to help.
> 
> ...


 
Whatever helps you sleep at night. :thumbup: Interesting that every other post of yours dating back to August was in a classifieds forum, and suddenly you show up in a forum for a vehicle which you don't own, and offer advice to me, the day after I posted in one of your for sale threads and you got offended. Coincidence I'm sure. Again, thanks for all the help and taking time out of your day to go back 11 pages in the Mk1 TT thread to reply to my thread. You really are a helpful guy. :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 20v master!

How did you fix this code?
Any pointers?

Thanks!


----------

